
Finding meteorites with 10cm NEXRAD weather radar - tectonic
https://orbitalindex.com/archive/2019-10-22-Issue-35/
======
cbsks
As an aside, it makes me happy to see a website which has so thoroughly
embraced the "hypertext" in HTML. I could easily spend an hour reading this
article and diving into the links. I just subscribed!

~~~
JetSpiegel
[https://orbitalindex.com/feed.xml](https://orbitalindex.com/feed.xml)

There's even an hidden RSS feed.

------
ISL
This article, linked from within the NEXRAD article, is also super cool:
[https://www.sciencefriday.com/articles/up-on-the-roof-a-
hand...](https://www.sciencefriday.com/articles/up-on-the-roof-a-handful-of-
urban-stardust/)

~~~
jcims
Definitely suggest anyone even remotely interested quickly click on this link
and scan through the images. You'll slow down pretty quickly.

------
oliveshell
I’m familiar with radar showing swarms of insects or migratory birds, but
meteor trails?! Very cool.

Sadly, the article mentions that the radar network seems to have been re-tuned
since 2012 and now only rarely shows meteors.

There are other ways to do it, though— you can set up your own meteor-
detecting camera and register it with the American Meteor Society if you want
to contribute data:

[https://www.amsmeteors.org/cameras/](https://www.amsmeteors.org/cameras/)

------
ekingr
On a similar note, there was this video from the Verge on collecting roof-top
micro-meteorites that was quite interesting to follow:

[https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/5/18211112/meteorites-
space-...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/5/18211112/meteorites-space-dust-
micrometeorites-metal-rock-tiny-how-to-find)

------
pugworthy
I'm always amazed when people figure out how to find new and interesting data
from existing systems. Whether it's something like this, or say sniffing
keyboard strokes from audio, a lot of times the information you need is right
there, you just need to think outside the box about how to see it.

------
fudged71
The sky camera network is something I had been thinking about for a long time.
I’m glad to see it’s real! Only a handful here in Canada... it would be fun to
have one set up (send me one? :)

